# Indiana Harbor Bottling Works



## simonechickenbone82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Embossed with Indiana Harbor Bottling Works with IHBW overlapping in center of triangle.  Aqua, 6 3/4" tall,  BIM,  Blob Top,  Smooth base embossed with I.H.B.W.  "This bottle is never sold" on back at base of bottle.  I can't find any info about this company anywhere.  Are they associated with Sanitary Bottling Works in Indiana Harbor? Soda or beer bottle? I'm stumped here.  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## simonechickenbone82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally got a picture to upload if that helps any.


----------



## epackage (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a HUMONGOUS bottle~~


----------



## sandchip (Jan 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> That's a HUMONGOUS bottle~~


 
 LMAO!  Biggest danged Hutch I've ever seen.


----------



## simonechickenbone82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha obviously I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## epackage (Jan 26, 2013)

Optimum size is about 800-1000 pixels on the longest side... Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## LC (Jan 26, 2013)

Making an effort to resize it , have no idea what it will look like till its posted .


----------



## simonechickenbone82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, when I posted it I had no idea it would be that big.  I'm downloading a program now so I can edit photos better.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 27, 2013)

I emailed an Indiana collector about this hutch and he should be coming on, to tell you about it. He said he was familiar with it...
 Bill


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

Ron lists it as SCARCE on hutchbook.com, 10-100 known....


----------



## idigjars (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool bottle.  Paul


----------



## simonechickenbone82 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone at least now I know what was it was used for.  It's my mom's and she's more interested in how much it's worth.  I'm still trying to dig up info on where it was made and when.


----------



## cmulliganNWI (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, very cool.  I haven't been doing this long but I've yet to see a Harbor hutch.  I've seen many crown top quarts but never a hutch.  Quite a find!


----------

